# Babbzzz joins the Articles Team



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Please welcome the newest member to the 'A' Team *Babbzzz*

Congrats Babbzzz, looking forward to working with you.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Babbzzz........welcome aboard!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you on the team!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations Babbzzz !

BG


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Honored to finally be the part of a Team. :smile: The A-Team!

Super-excited! :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Great work, man. :thumb: I know you'll be a good addition to the team and am looking forward to more articles from you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and well done


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Sure FSG! More articles coming right up! 

Thanks Joe & Old Rich!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The A Team gets even stronger.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats Babbzzz, extremely well deserved







......


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you very much Corday. :smile:

Thanks Glas! I was just about to PM you yesterday that I don't see you around so often these days!

Thanks Bo! :grin: Hope I could use some of your smileys in my articles!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! Bo has the best smileys.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool avatar!

Is that Snoopy in Red Barron's plane?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

No. That is Snoopy in Snoopy's WWI fighter. :kool: :lol:

Thanks.  It's actually animated, but I haven't figured out how to make it work.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay. :smile: I haven't watched much Snoopy! WWI fighter eh? :grin:

Snoopy is/was not popular here, it wasn't telecast that much either. Most chumps here won't know who Snoopy is. But, I had watched a great deal of Cartoons in my childhood. 

I wasn't born in India actually, I was born in Dubai. Spent a few years of my childhood there. Dad got me a lot of video tapes then. Know the place?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never really watched the cartoons, I just love the Peanuts comic strip. 

I know about Dubai, but never been there. Someday, maybe.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> I was born in Dubai. Spent a few years of my childhood there. Dad got me a lot of video tapes then. Know the place?


Don't know it that well but did work there for 2 weeks a few years ago. All work and very little play, didn't do much sightseeing but nice place from what I did see.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

It's an awesome place. It's supposed to be 10x more awesome than the last time I went there! Hope to go there again. :smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations, good work!

Speaking of Dubai, certainly on the list of places I'd like to visit most!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to climb that tower with my suction gloves.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I want to climb that tower with my suction gloves.


That seems to much like hard work, fighting gravity all the way up - I'd have no qualms about riding the lift to the top, then jumping off with a hang/para-glider or a wing-suit though :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I was citing Mission Impossible:Ghost Protocol. :grin:

A wingsuit, huh? My cousin wants to try that. I think a parachute would be cool also. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think standing down below sounds better


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! :lol: Come on, Joe! Take a leap of faith. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Gave it up for a meal and a drink in comfort


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright. :laugh: Well, Bo and I may glide in for a beer sometime. :wink:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd like one of those too. :smile:

Had my first drink a few months ago. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh foolish boy, now your either going to develop a liking for it or very shortly decide you don't like the after effects and swear off it (could do that many times )


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Or you could be like me and take it or leave it. :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I will take yours and leave you happy at not having to bother


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You have a deal. :grin: I drink some, but getting drunk or drinking a lot is not for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wise move don't get in the habit 1 or 2 is fine


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

:grin:

I liked it. But, controlled so far.


----------

